
First Look at Nintendo Labo (Video) - fniephaus
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3Bd3HUMkyU
======
canada_dry
Nintendo bringing their creative design energy to the DIY, STEM, IoT arenas
directed toward kids could have an amazing effect.

Looking forward to seeing this evolve!

------
adreamingsoul
It would be awesome if Nintendo would highlight the fact that people could
upcycle materials around them (cardboard, paper, plastic, etc...) to achieve
the same result.

~~~
chii
But then they wouldn't be able to sell you a $70 piece of cardboard!

------
Jyaif
The creativity behind some of these game/hack is unbelievable. Do they use the
joycon's infrared censor for the piano?

